# Clef USB wi-fi XG760N sagem



## Claude.FR.CH (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis Suisse, et viens de m'abonner à Wanadoo pour ma résidence secondaire, en mode normal la livebox fonctionne bien, mais en wi-fi, comment faire, car je n'ai pas de carte airport sur mon book, par contre ils m'ont livrés avec la live box une clé USB XG760N, alors quel driver me faut t'il, ou le trouver et comment paramétrer tous cela.
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Howling Mike (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour !

Je suis actuellement en train de paramétrer la livebox de ma sur sur laquelle sera connecté son iMac G3 400 Mhz (OSX Tiger), lequel n'est pas équipé de carte airport. J'ai trouvé sur ce site quelques élements : http://www.maintenance-mac.com/depannage/airport/airport.html ce court tutoriel.
_Configuration Livebox:
La livebox peut faire office de borne airport, et permet d'être connecté en WIFI. Elle est livrée avec une clé usb SAGEM, dont le pilote pour OS 10.3 ou supérieur se trouve ici: télécharger_ 
​
j'ai téléchargé le driver concerné et l'ai installé sur l'iMac, mais je n'arrive pas à accéder aux réglages "Airport" pour créer un réseau wifi. De plus, avec mon iBook personnel équipé Airport je n'arrive pas à le détecter en réseau sans fil... Peut-être faut il reinstaller OSX sur l'iMac une fois le driver installé de la clé USB/WI-FI pour qu'il en tienne compte et active Airport ?  

Désolé de ne pouvoir vous aider davantage pour l'heure, Mahalo !
Howling Mike


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (7 Avril 2006)

Voila j'ai mi moi le driver ZD1211MacPkg_uninstall_3_1_0_0.pkg, donc moins vieux, il me reconnai la clef, me donne un signal mais toujours pas de connection, peut etre une erreur d'adresse ou je ne sait quoi sur la live box, bon je reseaierrai plus tard, car la j'en perd mon latin


----------



## Potof (16 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai chez moi un Ibook G4 avec airport et un imac G3 avec dongle wifi, qui tournent parfaitement avec ma livebox. Cependant le paramétrage étant quelque peu empirique, il m'a pris pas mal de temps et de reflexion mais au final... ça marche.

Si vous arrivez à vous connecter à votre livebox en mode normal (usb/ethernet), mais que votre ordinateur en wifi ne détecte aucun réseau, vérifiez que la 5° diode de votre livebox est bien allumée (symbole<<<I>>> environ) :rateau:.
Si ce n'est pas le cas vous devez configurer la LiveBox.

dans le navigateur d'un ordinateur connecté en mode normal, entrez l'adresse suivante : http://192.168.1.1/
identifiant par défaut : admin
mot de passe par défaut : admin

cliquez sur l'onglet "réseau sans fil".

Dans cette page, activer le réseau sans fil.
Normalement après cette opération, votre ordinateur équipé de airport/wifi, devrait détecter un réseau de type "wanadoo_xxxx", sans pouvoir si connecter.

afin de pouvoir se connecter, il faut dans la même page de configuration de la livebox, dans la partie "paramétrage du réseau sans fil" : 
 - cocher la case "activé" en face de adresse mac.
 - cliquer sur "editer la liste de filtre mac".

Dans cette nouvelle fenêtre.
Cocher "Permettre seulement aux ordinateurs listés d'accéder au réseau sans fil".
Dans "Adresse Mac", entrez l'adresse ip de type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx de ou des ordinateurs que vous souhaitez connecter au réseau sans fil. 

Toutes ces manipulations effectuées, cliquez sur sauver/effacer/redémarer en haut de page. Sauvegardez vos manip's puis redémarrez la LiveBox.

Une fois la LiveBox redémarrée connectez vous par l'airport de votre ordinateur. Un mot de passe WEP vous sera demandé. (possibilité de choisir son propre mot de passe dans les pages de configuration de la LB).

And enjoy wifi.  c'est dans la poche.


NB :  en ce qui concerne les ordinateurs non équipés d'airport, il ya quelques manips suplémentaires à effectuer au préalable. 
Tout d'abord il faut avoir OS X 10.3.x minimum.
Ensuite il faut télécharger le driver adéquat. Personnelement j'ai trouvé celui de ma clef sagem XG-703A *ici*. Je ne sais pas si les drivers de vos clef s'y trouvent également.
Procéder à l'installation du driver.
Inutile de chercher à configurer l'airport dans "préférences système", le dongle sagem n'étant pas un produit apple, il n'est pas reconnu par l'airport (d'ou la nécessité d'installer, un driver). En revanche, dans "préférences système", dans la partie "Autre", une icône intitulée "Sagem Clé WIFI USB" a dû apparaitre. Cliquez dessus et configurez le réseau auquel vous voulez vous connecter, entrez la clé WEP, etc.
En fait dans l'onglet "internet et réseau" -> "réseau" des préférences systèmes, le dongle usb apparait comme un adaptateur ethernet.

Voilà voilà. J'espère que ça marchera aussi bien pour vous que pour moi...


----------



## Potof (16 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez trouver votre bonheur *ici* en ce qui concerne les drivers des clefs USB WIFI fournies avec la LiveBox. 

Tenez moi au courant si vous parvenez à configurer votre réseau sans fil...


----------

